# DIY Compound Bow sight......



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That is really NICE !!!!


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

nice, great job


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! Nice


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Now that is cool!
Would you consider doing a "how to" series?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.

Bob, I will probably make another one fairly soon and I'll put together a series of shots then.

Cheers


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Using hand held equipment that is awesome work, well done.
Get yourself some pro tools and you will be in business.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That is VERY good work, especially considering the tools you have to work with.

I'd love to see what you could do with some more precise tools.

Allen


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow that's cool. Kind of makes me want to build one.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup that's a nice unit. good work


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks pretty legit


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking at the title of this thread I will admit I thought to myself (why? when you can buy decent ones pretty cheap and, oh crap! what kinda weird rig am I about to see)

you sir made a pretty bad ass sight... only using an angle grinder and drill.. 

very nice. 

Can look youtube on how to DIY anodizing as well if you want to color it.


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the compliments, nice to be on a forum where there is a lot of positive feedback!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Holy crap...you made your own sight with hand tools? That's amazing stuff right there! :hail:


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Here it is broken down, should be fairly self explanatory.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

You did an amazing job for what you had to work with .


----------



## Deputy14 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice man. Wasn't expecting something that nice when I opened the thread, I was thinking it was another PVC project.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Excellent given the tool available.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

That is just amazing as it is.
If it was anodized in black I would not even think it was a DIY proyect . 
Hope I had that kind of skills.


----------



## knighttobishop4 (Apr 10, 2014)

*I've made some modifications to the original sight....*


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

For the lack of equipment you did a fantastic job. I have a mill and lathe and couldn't do better. Great work


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

thats awesome!! Great job!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

For having just a handheld angle grinder and drill, this looks awesome! Great job!


----------

